# 1941 Schwinn Autocycle B607-1



## Freqman1 (Mar 8, 2020)

I have pics posted in both "Project" and "Before and After" sections but here are the good light photos. I bought this bike back in 2015 and slowly gathered parts for it. I normally paint my own bikes but my dad ran out of bike projects this past year and offered to paint one for me. Being as he was a paint and body guy for over 50 years and the guy who taught me I figured I'd be ok. This is a late 1941 bike and came with the white painted braces. I know about 98% of the people that would have restored this bike would have went with cad plating but I wanted to stay true to the build and have something different. The first pic is of the bike as I picked it up in April 2015 on my way to MLC/AA.  Enjoy the ride! V/r Shawn


----------



## Oilit (Mar 8, 2020)

There must have been some magic that happened between that first picture and the rest!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 8, 2020)

Good ol hard work and persistence!! Really paid off....well done!!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 8, 2020)

very nice.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 8, 2020)

The before and after, couldn’t be more of a contrast.
The results of your efforts are amazing.
Be sure and let your dad know, how impressed we are with his craftsmanship.
That bike is absolutely beautiful now.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 8, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> The before and after, couldn’t be more of a contrast.
> The results of your efforts are amazing.
> Be sure and let your dad know, how impressed we are with his craftsmanship.
> That bike is absolutely beautiful now.




Thanks Marty I'll let him know. He'll be here in a couple of weeks--I may even let him ride it! V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 8, 2020)

Spectacular Shawn!!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 8, 2020)

I think the intent on the painted braces was to match the accent color, which in every original case I have seen is ivory. Since you went 2 tone (good call) and unless a known original example shows up to prove otherwise, I would consider a redo on the fender braces in tan or go cad. Just my opinion, the braces seem to clash.


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 8, 2020)

Autocycleplane said:


> I think the intent on the painted braces was to match the accent color, which in every original case I have seen is ivory. Since you went 2 tone (good call) and unless a known original example shows up to prove otherwise, I would consider a redo on the fender braces in tan or go cad. Just my opinion, the braces seem to clash.




I would tend to agree with that conclusion...  Seems the painted braces always accented the Ivory secondary color.  To this date
I haven't yet seen other color matched braces.  easy to change over to Cadmium if desired ...
REGARDLESS!  KICK @SS job and we seldom get to see restorations done at this level these days.  NICE!
You killed it!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 9, 2020)

Thanks guys I can always pull the braces and redo them--another project! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 12, 2020)

bobcycles said:


> I would tend to agree with that conclusion...  Seems the painted braces always accented the Ivory secondary color.  To this date
> I haven't yet seen other color matched braces.  easy to change over to Cadmium if desired ...
> REGARDLESS!  KICK @SS job and we seldom get to see restorations done at this level these days.  NICE!
> You killed it!!!




Fixed


----------



## jacob9795 (Mar 13, 2020)

What a beauty. Are you going to sell it?
I have to shake the bushes around town to find my dad


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 13, 2020)

jacob9795 said:


> What a beauty. Are you going to sell it?
> I have to shake the bushes around town to find my dad




I've probably got more in it than its worth. If you look at the first pic I didn't use keep much of what I started with. I had to find the correct tank, rack, and guard plus I added the PATD PENDING Forebrake, a Bob U. seat, correct rims, etc... V/r Shawn


----------



## jacob9795 (Mar 13, 2020)

It looks great, the color combo is amazing


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 13, 2020)

Outstanding! The fender braces in Cad look way better! But hey, its only a Schwinn. Lol


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 13, 2020)

CAD braces were the right call for sure, as was the color combo and Ace livery. 

Since I know you are super detail oriented (cough-nerds!-cough) like I am, there is only one easy thing I would change if it were mine: the cable routing. The early truss clip is super cool but not really intended for the rear facing lever arm. Running the cable down the rear of the fork leg using a metal speedo tie (pictured in parts catalog) at the top of the fork leg would be a cleaner look. Might have to shorten the cable. Just my opinion, ignore away. 

Great looking bike regardless. We need a shot of your pops riding it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 13, 2020)

Autocycleplane said:


> CAD braces were the right call for sure, as was the color combo and Ace livery.
> 
> Since I know you are super detail oriented (cough-nerds!-cough) like I am, there is only one easy thing I would change if it were mine: the cable routing. The early truss clip is super cool but not really intended for the rear facing lever arm. Running the cable down the rear of the fork leg using a metal speedo tie (pictured in parts catalog) at the top of the fork leg would be a cleaner look. Might have to shorten the cable. Just my opinion, ignore away.
> 
> Great looking bike regardless. We need a shot of your pops riding it.




Noted-- and I believe I have a speedo tie so I'll change it and use the clip on my '38 Cycleplane (Motorbike) I'm doing. Thanks Eric. V/r Shawn


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Mar 13, 2020)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Nashman (Mar 14, 2020)

Superb!  Buy Dad a nice lunch for sure!


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 14, 2020)

I had a'42 BFG DX Challenger with factory red braces and one with cream! Both untouched... your bike looking killer anyways!!


----------



## Phattiremike (Mar 15, 2020)

Very nice resto, as others noted I like the brace change and the colors.

-Mike


----------



## OZ1972 (Mar 17, 2020)

Amazing bike & very nice assembly , great job !


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Apr 28, 2020)

nicely done... props to pops.


----------

